# engine making weird loud noise after running out of gas



## jwest302 (Nov 30, 2006)

ok so a few days ago i ran out of gas and put only a gallon in and then it ran for a little bit then stalled out. So i tried starting it a few more times and it didnt work. So i pump the gas a little and it started but then immediately it died again. so i ended up having to get more gas. So after that happened my car was making louder than normal engine noises coming from the right front tire area. its very loud. it almost sounds like i have a big exhaust leak. Ok so a week later i got a oil changer and ever since that oil change, the loud engine noise has been even louder. I am not car savvy please help.

Does runny out of gas in a fuel injected car hurt the engine at all?? help help


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

It could be something un-related... one day driving, my car just got loud as hell, and it turns out that a pipe running from the exhaust manifold to the cat had just sheared off at one of its flanges somehow. 

I lined it back up and welded the bottom, still a leak, and still loud, but not as loud as it used to be. I'll have to pull the bolts and weld it up outside the car. Examine the exhaust pipe for leaks, it could or could not even be related to the running out of fuel.


----------



## jwest302 (Nov 30, 2006)

ok thanks, ill take a look at that. also i can notice a change in performance. It seems to have a lack of power now. very bizzare, thanks again


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

jwest302 said:


> ok thanks, ill take a look at that. also i can notice a change in performance. It seems to have a lack of power now. very bizzare, thanks again



Same thing happened to mine, lose back-pressure, and lose your low end torque...


----------

